# Durst Neponeg Carrier



## 70to210mmf4 (Aug 30, 2019)

Does anyone know how this enlarger negative carrier works? I know the large black piece slots in under the condenser head, and I guess you lay the negative strip across the channel. There are little guide holes on opposite sides of the window in the black base piece (can't see it well in the picture), a single guide stud on the mask and a single red guide stud on the plastic bit.

I don't understand how all these pieces are supposed to fit together. Does the mask go over or under the negative? What is the plastic bit for?


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Sep 1, 2019)

It looks like the plastic bit actually isn't part of the negative carrier. It was just packaged up with it. It seems to go into the window in front of the lamp and behind the condenser head. I'm not sure which way around it goes; there is a little red dot at the base I can use to match up with the dot on the enlarger, but the plastic piece is slightly convex so I don't know which way the flat side is meant to be facing. Does anyone know what it's for? I'm told it might be to diffuse the light for some reason? There is nothing in the enlarger manual about it.


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Sep 1, 2019)

I also discovered that the holes in the mask are so you can see the film rebate, but I don't know which way around it's supposed to go. I think the side with the metal faces up, but I don't know which hole is supposed to be at the top of the film.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 1, 2019)

I've never seen one like this... Maybe try http://www.filmphotographyproject ; their forum is on their Flickr discussion page and ask there. Or try APUG (analog photographers group). 

Or I might try putting a negative strip in there, project light thru it, and see what it looks like. Then try it around the other way and see what you get. Before you expose paper in it. (Or try a half page to not waste paper.)


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 1, 2019)

Here is a E-Bay auction with one attached to an enlarger. 

VINTAGE DURST RS 35 NEPONEG PORTABLE PHOTO ENLARGER 2-3/4" x 2-3/4 "70x70mm  | eBay


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Sep 2, 2019)

I looked at a negative with the plastic piece on and off but don't see any difference.

This is where it seems to belong:

 

It also doesn't look any different to me if I flip it around, but it's definitely got a curve to it so surely it must matter which way it goes?

 

Also, the rebates don't quite line up with the holes in the format mask, no matter which way around it sits.


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Sep 2, 2019)

After reading this, I wonder if maybe it's a way to avoid this Callier effect when using a condenser head?

A Beginner's Guide to Enlargers


----------



## 70to210mmf4 (Sep 2, 2019)

The rebates might actually be right. I think it sits like that so you don't see the sprocket holes in the negative. The holes in the format mask are exactly the same distance apart. I don't know the metal bits are a different shape though, or what the guide dot is for since it doesn't match up with anything. The carrier base is different to the one shown in the enlarger manual, so I think the mask might be designed for that one. It doesn't really matter. But I would like to know what the plastic bit is for and which way around it's supposed to go.


----------

